# A little help with a theme



## venge05 (Jun 23, 2011)

I recently found a theme for cm7 theme chooser that I'm really fond of called wizmod2, It's a touchwiz 4.0 theme. I've been messing around with it trying to swap the WiFi and signal icons out for the stock android gingerbread ones. I'm not really a fan of the grey and white icons. I've tried pre-made metamorphs and even tried doing it manually with ninjamorph but nothing seems to stick. just looking for some advice on what i may be doing wrong.

Link to wizmod theme.http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=693181&d=1313688586


----------

